# Another haul--Orchid Inn



## Orchidzrule (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Our club did a special order with Orchid Inn. Here's my share (click on thumbnail for full size):




From left to right: Paph (sukhakulii X MakMaster) 'Green Delight' AM/AOS X Stone Lovely 'Love Affair'; Paph acmodontum ('Mt. Toro' X 'Fremont Peak'); Paph tonsum ('Shine Glory' X 'I Forgot'); Paph Doll's Kobold. 

As an aside, the first plant's name really bugs me--if they can give it a clonal name, they ought to name the grex, too! (OK, rant over.) I'd actually ordered something else, but they were sold out and this was substituted for no charge. I guess I can't complain too much!


----------



## Jorch (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice plants with beautiful leaves!!

Guess I have to grow my acmodontum and tonsum in much lower light judging from the color of the leaves..


----------



## tim (Apr 12, 2010)

sukhakulii x Makmaster = Sukmaster...

'Green Delight' was awarded in 2003; NS 14.1, PW 2.4; it's pretty but not as good as Sukmasters made with more modern suk albas...still neat to have mastersianum alba genes in there for the "shine"... I'm interested to see how Maudiae x Stone Lovely turns out.


----------



## etex (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice buy!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2010)

Water well then dry on permanent press.  

His tonsums are nice. I missed the Doll's Kobold on his catalog. Need some of these. 

-Ernie


----------



## Justin (Apr 12, 2010)

Jorch said:


> Nice plants with beautiful leaves!!
> 
> Guess I have to grow my acmodontum and tonsum in much lower light judging from the color of the leaves..



i am slowly starting to come to the conclusion myself that lower light is better. i've often noticed that sam seems to grow his roths and other multiiflorals in lower light than i do.

nice plants btw!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice looking bunch. I hope you aren't planning to put them in the washer!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 14, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Water well then dry on permanent press.
> 
> 
> -Ernie





KyushuCalanthe said:


> I hope you aren't planning to put them in the washer!



What, you don't like my photo studio??? LOL The washer & dryer are right beneath my isolation area, so they make a convenient place for quick photos. As well, they serve as great potting benches!



tim said:


> sukhakulii x Makmaster = Sukmaster...
> 
> 'Green Delight' was awarded in 2003; NS 14.1, PW 2.4; it's pretty but not as good as Sukmasters made with more modern suk albas...still neat to have mastersianum alba genes in there for the "shine"... I'm interested to see how Maudiae x Stone Lovely turns out.



Thanks, Tim! That does make the name a bit less clunky. I do have Orchid Wiz, but hadn't gotten around to checking yet. If I succeed in blooming it, I will definitely post some photos. To me, this seems like a strange cross to make, although I've sure fallen for the leaves!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 14, 2010)

Orchidzrule said:


> What, you don't like my photo studio??? LOL The washer & dryer are right beneath my isolation area, so they make a convenient place for quick photos. As well, they serve as great potting benches!



Whew, that's a relief!


----------

